# htaccess datei um Verzeichnis für öffentlichen Zugriff zu sperren



## gamerfunkie (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wenn ich in einer .htaccess Datei schreibe: 
Options -Indexes
bekomme ich den Error 500.
Woran kann das liegen?

Danke,
gamerfunkie


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gamerfunkie,

was steht denn in deiner error.log des Apache?
Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass "Indexes" nicht verfügbar ist. Das kann man mittels der Direktive "AllowOverride" in der httpd.conf einstellen.

Gruß, Helmut


----------



## gamerfunkie (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo
AllowOverride ist eingetragen und im error.log steht nichts. 
Nur 2 Zeile die definitiv mit was anderem zu tun haben.


----------

